# Hey Chicago Guys!!! Anything coming?



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

What's up guys!! Any snow on the horizon? Let me Know?:salute:


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

no snow, :crying:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

2 inches for me tonite......hopefully


----------

